# 4x2 Grow Space - Aeroponics Setup



## mpsta (Mar 1, 2007)

Right now I am using a 4x2 space to grow 11 plants under a hydroponics drip system. Was thinking about doing more plants in the same space.  Just wanting to know how much space in between plants should I be leaving? I've seen many setups where there isn't much space but the plant turn out looks great. Thinking about doing a setup like this http://www.progressive-growth.com/prodimages/pipedreams32_large.jpg  customized to fit in the 4x2 space. Any suggestions on how many plants I could fit in this space, maximized? Was thinking anywhere between 32 - 40 plants in this space. Will this be okay?


----------



## Crazy Horse (Mar 2, 2007)

32-42 plants in a 4x2 space . I hope you mean meters and not feet. If not you are crazy. I don't even know how you have 11 in there. Are they vegging or in flower?


----------



## mpsta (Mar 2, 2007)

I have 11 in veg right now. 2 1/2 weeks in, white widow.


----------



## Crazy Horse (Mar 2, 2007)

Wait till they flower. Your plants won't even be able to fart they will be so squished.


----------



## Crazy Horse (Mar 2, 2007)

Are they clones or from seeds?


----------



## mpsta (Mar 2, 2007)

They are from seeds. They have quite a bit of room, 7 feet in height to grow. To me it seems like it should be fine, just from doing quite a bit of reading. The pipe dream systems, don't require much room. The grow system is a 4x2 with a custom made cabinent build around it, but the cabinent is just over 7 feet in height.


----------



## Crazy Horse (Mar 2, 2007)

Do you think they are made for growing that many mj in one spot? Your plants will get wider too, not just taller.


----------



## mpsta (Mar 2, 2007)

well the fellow that I purchased the system from fired me off some pictures, and the yield was huge. I am using his feed chart and it seems to me that everything is well. The pictures showed there is plenty room for flowering. I'm going to go with tubes on my new system, 4 inch tubing 8 plants per tube, approx 5 tubes in total. aeroponics


----------



## AlienBait (Mar 2, 2007)

This must be your first grow.  The general rule of thumb is 1 square foot per flowering plant.

Unless these are feminized seeds, you will have some males to throw out, so that will give you a little more room.  

When you are done with this grow, you will see how much space they really take up, but I don't think you will be able to cram 32-40 plants in there.


----------



## mpsta (Mar 2, 2007)

I appreciate the feedback. I didn't go with feminized seeds this time, but I did order some online, and my next grow I will be going with all female seeds.  Definetly first hydro grow.


----------



## KADE (Mar 2, 2007)

he could put 3000 in there if he wanted... just be a massive sog grow thas all... more maintenence... more pita


----------

